# Anyone interested in fostering???



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I hope this isn't inappropriate, I read the sticky and it didn't seem to fit any of the "dont's" so here we go.

As I'm sure many of you have seen me mention in posts "that cocker spaniel rescue I foster for"... well they are in need of fosters for new pulls coming from the Kentucky region (and I think anyone who has worked in rescue knows how horrid that region can be for shelter dogs) to Ohio. The rescue is Cherished Cockers in mentor Ohio. They are a non-profit 501(c)3 organization. http://cherishedcockers.org/ It is run by a wonderful woman named Christine Bacon. They have fosters all over Pa, Oh, and Ny but as you know it's never enough. Anyone willing to foster for them should contact Christine directly at [email protected] or PM me and I can send you a phone #. 

Thanks in advance and if you aren't able to foster, please forward this onto a friend that might be interested.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you have to be in KY or OH to foster?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm sure my cocker rescue knows one in tennessee that could use your help. I'll askher. I know she has fosters in Oh, Pa, Ny, Mi, and In.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't foster now but in a few months I'm sure I could open my house to a cocker or two


----------



## KibaKibbles (Mar 6, 2010)

Dog_Shrink said:


> I'm sure my cocker rescue knows one in tennessee that could use your help. I'll askher. I know she has fosters in Oh, Pa, Ny, Mi, and In.


How about Illinois? Chicagoland area? It's right next to Indiana.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I have sent ma girl at the rescue a text to find out if chicagoland is in her "to do"area.


----------



## Houndsong (Mar 30, 2010)

Like you we are in chicago and are always looking for good foster homes!
We turn away between 15 and 20 dogs each week because we dont have anywhere to put them unfortunately they are at high kill shelters and are usualy pts
Depending on size of rescue they might take foster homes from all over...
we are just in the chicagoland area and dont have the means to get dogs to states outside of illinois and indiana...but not to top off her post if anyone is interested in beagles or coonhounds and you are in or around chicagoland area let me know!!!!!!!


----------

